# I am in good company.



## * Legion * (Jul 7, 2005)

Hello everyone.  I have been reading posts here for a while, and i am glad to say that I finally feel like I have a place to learn the things that I really need to know about my efforts in and out of they gym.  

   My name is Bill, I am 27.   I have been both a bodybuilder and a powerlifter for the past five years, and have struggled and succeeded in many different ways.  Lately, a series of injuries and life changes have slammed me headfirst into a wall, and though I am rather frustrated and dismayed, I am burning to get back.  I am 6" 4" at 280 lbs, not super lean but not carrying much bodyfat either.  I discovered powerlifting two years ago, after three years of bodybuilding, and became obsessed with pushing my strength to the limit.  

   After a sever hernia, a head-on collision, a torn trapezius and a dislocated shoulder,a marriage and an infant son, I am ready to resume and put on as much muscle mass as possible.  

   I am a special ed teacher by day, teaching incarcerated youth and gang members, which is a rough enough job.   Lifting has helped me both strengthen my body, and my spirit, and certainly allowed me to remain a "presence" in the classroom.  I also  am active in martial arts.  

   I look forward to getting to know many of you, and hope that you all will share with me the things you have learned to keep your going, especially how to deal with the psychological effects of being "down and out" from the gym.   I am not as young as I once was, but I know what I am doing in the gym.  (My nutritional knowledge needs a bit of tweaking, I am REALLY old school in this area.)  

   I'll see you all around soon.


----------



## GSXR750 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 8, 2005)

* Legion * welcome to IM!


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome


----------

